# Problem: Rear Brake Noise



## wayne2k1 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm having a weird rear brake issue. I'm going in to the garage soon to replace the rear drum pads so I just need some suggestions as to what I can mention to my mechanic as possible problem areas. 

Problem Description:
To me it almost seems like a cranking (creaking) noise or as if something was being tightened. Its not a continuous during brake application, it'll be like "duk duk duk duk". I've noticed that it always happens during hard applications of the brake at any speed. So when you do easy braking it will not make the noise. The sound rate seems to be related to speed, so the faster that your coming to a stop from, the faster the noise repeats until it gradually slows down to a creaking when you finally stop. 

Suggested Solutions:
My mechanic has had no luck trying to fix it. He suggested that the problem may be with my parking brake not fully disengaging? Weird thing is that the parking brake light disengages when I put it down. Apparently the cables need to be replaced due to damage. Consumer guide has pointed this out as a trouble spot but I don't know if it applies, they say that "Brake noise: The rear drum brakes may squeal, grind, or groan due to being overadjusted. (1995)" What's meant by over-adjusted? Well, it would be great if I could get some more ideas as to what may be causing this problem. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

im curious about this one as well, i get a creaking noise coming from my rear tire wells too, you cant really hear it outside, but you can sure as hell hear it in the car. Ive had it for so long now ive just kind of toned it out, but people who have never ridden in my car before still bring it up from time to time.


----------



## wayne2k1 (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey NissanTuner,

Sorry to hear you have the same problem. Have you tried diagnosing the problem at the garage? If so, what kinds of things have you tried?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

If you are getting a cyclic type of sound from back there maybe your drums are "egg shaped" and need to be turned.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I get the same sound

it doesn't sound like misshapen drums.. I'm about to replace everything to find out though


----------



## wayne2k1 (Apr 25, 2003)

bgriffey,

You may be right, I'll have to mention that to my mechanic. That could explain why the noise isn't constant and why the rate of the noise is related to the speed the car is going.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Wayne2k1,

I have the same problem with my 98 sentra. If you were able to get it fixed, please post the solution. Basically this noise comes only if I brake hard... It is also not there all the time.

Thanks!


----------



## wayne2k1 (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey sansri,

This is how the fix for me went, the drums were out of round so they machined them and replaced the pads since there was only 20% left. I'm not quite too sure if it was a combination of the two but warped drums seem like the logical cause. I haven't been able to repeat the noise like before even under hard braking so hopefully it'll stay that way. Hope that help you out bud.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

First try adjusting your rear brakes. Its very easy to do.
Look behind the drum. You will see a small rubber grommet. Remove it, and take a flat head screw driver, insert it into the hole and its either down or up I dont really remember. You find out witch way is right. Spin the drum,if it spins freely, your not there yet. Adjust it till you cant spin the axle/drum freely. Repeat on the other side.
Now if this doent work, have your srums resurfaced. Its pretty cheap. Anywhere from 10 a drum to 20 a drum. Any brake place or machine shop can do this for you.


----------



## Iczer200sx (May 23, 2002)

i had a similar problem when i had rear drums on my 200sx. was making a clanking noise during braking on my passenger side, and later just with the wheels spinning. i ended up replacing the rear wheel bearing. upon inspection, the bearing ran dry and the ball bearings were ruined.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

im having the same problem now. whenever i brake, there is a "clunk clunk clunk" noise coming from the rear wheel(s), regardless of speed (i think.. i only hear it at slower speeds but i assume that's because it's too rapid to hear at higher speeds). i guess it makes sense that itd be a misshapen drum, because the noise is obviously coming from a certain point on the brakes (the noise only happens once every rotation... i can clearly hear it when im braking up to a stoplight or whatever). is the best solution to replace the drums? any advice?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Check the proportioning valve, your rears may be 'trying' harder than your fronts.

Seth


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies. Luckily the noise has stopped. If it starts again, I will get it checked.

sansri


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd had the EXACT same problem, and it turned out that my rear drums were warped. I had them replace about 7 months and 3 thousand miles ago at my local Nissan dealership, and now I've noticed that the "thunk" noise is back.

What could be causing the drums to warp!?!?

IIRC, Nissan has a 1 year warranty on their parts and labor - do you think I could have them fix ti for free?


----------

